
Preserving Laptop Stickers – A Post Factum - graystevens
https://grh.am/2019/preserving-laptop-stickers-a-post-factum/
======
graystevens
This is a retrospective on the original post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20405957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20405957)

It got enough attention that it only seemed fair to give this a real chance,
and for that, I decided to try out Kickstarter.

~~~
Jazgot
Plese fix the first link in your post, as it gives 404 error.

EDIT: I love name StickerShield

~~~
graystevens
Fixed, nice spot

